# Meet Sunny!



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

Meet Sunny!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Very cute!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww Sunny is adorable


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Chica (Aug 14, 2011)

Ooh! She's pretty!


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

munnith said:


> beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

Chica said:


> Ooh! She's pretty!


Hehe! Isn't she just? 
Thank you!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Cute bIRD!


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you! 
Your sunny is very cute too!


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

What a gorgeous tiel! No wonder the name is Sunny! I'll bet she/he brings lots of sunshine into your life every day!


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

lovelyolivia said:


> What a gorgeous tiel! No wonder the name is Sunny! I'll bet she/he brings lots of sunshine into your life every day!


Hehe! Isn't she just?  She was the last left out of her siblings!


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

Aww! Well, enjoy her!! Tiels have a way of just wrapping you around their little finger, and weaving that piece of ribbon right into your heart!


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Sunny looks so serious in those pictures. Lovely bub she is.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Yipee! Another Sunny!!!


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

Annie said:


> Yipee! Another Sunny!!!


Haha!  Yaaay!


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

awww very cute !!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ellie.Rose said:


> Thank you!
> Your sunny is very cute too!


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

what an absolute dolliekins!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

Hehehe!  
Thank you!


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Such a beautiful baby!! Welcome to the forum too! I wish you guys a long Best Birdie Friendship lol or a BBF ^-^


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

Hehehe! 
Thank's so much!


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

teehee! I have a Sunny too! 
Your bird is very cute!


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

Awh! hehe!


----------

